# Paid Spam - 650b Mountain/Touring Tandem



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey folks, just thought I'd bump my ad a little. Looking to move my 650b tandem out of the garage, let me know if you have any questions or interest.

Thanks.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=65697&cat=

Plum


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice bike. If I needed a second one I'd pick it up. I'm only up in EC. I have a hard enough time finding a stoker with the one I already have.


----------

